# Replaced Drive, Now Shows as Unconfigured (Good), Spun Down



## nick22_3 (Mar 22, 2018)

I replaced a drive, that was RAID-0, and now it shows as Unconfigured(good), Spun Down. I am unable to discard the preserved cache, and get an error when I try to reconfigure the drive as RAID-0. Anything else I can try, without restarting the server?


```
root@:/root # MegaCli -GetPreservedCacheList -a0
Adapter #0
Virtual Drive(Target ID 03): Missing.
Exit Code: 0x00

root@:/root # MegaCli -DiscardPreservedCache -Lall -a0
Adapter #0
Segmentation fault (core dumped)

root@:/root # MegaCli -CfgLdAdd -r0'[12:4]' -a0
Adapter 0: Configure Adapter Failed
FW error description:
The current operation is not allowed because the controller has data in cache for offline or missing virtual disks.
```


----------



## flipper_88 (Mar 22, 2018)

Are you running stable or testing?


----------



## nick22_3 (Mar 22, 2018)

Stable.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2018)

http://www.advancedclustering.com/act_kb/replacing-a-disk-with-megacli/


----------

